

Gnu 30th anniversary Hackathon - what is Stallman's big announcement? - lifeisstillgood

&quot;&quot;&quot;You&#x27;re Invited: GNU 30th anniversary celebration and hackathon 
Featuring Richard Stallman 
When: Saturday and Sunday, September 28 - 29, from 10am until midnight.
&lt;snip&gt;
And of course, you&#x27;ll want to be in the room when Richard Stallman makes a highly anticipated announcement about the future direction of GNU.&quot;&quot;&quot;<p>Does anyone have any ideas about the &quot;highly anticipated announcement&quot;?  I would guess its fifty &#x2F; fifty it will be deeply impressive vs faintly disappointing.  But I want to know now :-)
======
wbhart
Oh boy, I wonder. It couldn't possibly be that they are going to focus on a
secure way to do computing by any chance.

------
olgeni
Maybe there's ROT13 version of the GPL embedded in every Oracle product, and
nobody noticed?

